# postpartum uterine prolapse - is it temporary?



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Aside from 3rd degree episiotomy breaking down and getting infected.... now I think I have uterine prolapse too.

I'm 4w pp. Is prolapse just temporary? Please tell me it's temporary








:
I mean does it need treatment? Will it fix itself?

Birth was forceps delivery and shoulder dystocia so it was pretty rough.


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

it can be temporary - usually means you are lifting/doing too much but could also be greatly related to the forceps birth. can you just focus on chilling out with your baby? sounds like your body needs more time to heal








that said, there are some fantastic physical therapists for prolapse issues. I've sent several moms to them PP with great results. i see you're in md - me too. pm me if you're looking for some good people to work with.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

:

4 weeks pp is still early in your post-partum...relax, be calm, no lifting, minimal stair use, no vacuuming: all of these activities increase intra-abdominal pressure, and thus put strain on your pelvic floor muscles and your uterus. Try to keep "lazy," and your body and organs and uterus get back into position. (I am so serious about stairs...LIMIT those bad boys.)

Your ligaments are still all loopy and swoopy from pregnancy hormones...and ligaments are what help suspend your uterus in your pelvis. Screwing around and vacuuming and jumping right now will put extra strain on these loose ligaments. Let them rest a few more weeks...it's like a sports injury.

I think it's very possible that your uterus will snap back up and into position, however, I cannot rave enough about physical therapists who specialize in pelvic floor issues....and if your babe was born with forceps, the possiblities for injuries to your body are very probable.

Forceps pull at tender tissues, and can damage nerves inside the body. This means, even if you are a super-kegeler and trying to get the muscles of the pelvic floor into snappy shape, your brain is sending the message...thru the nerve...and nothin's happening. Even a quick spontainious vaginal birth can result in nerve damage. It's temporary, and nerves heal, but heck--why not have your own physical therapist tell you that?!

NO NEED to freak out. You've got plenty of time. At your 6-week post-partum check-up, tell your health care provider your feelings about your prolapsy uterus, and get that provider to give you a referral to a physical therapist. (Maybe your provider won't give you one right away...for example, at 6 weeks pp my CNM said, "give it 3 -4 months to get less slouchy" and when it didn't get less slouchy, a simple phone call to her was all I needed to get my Official Patient Referral.)


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

oh it's good to hear it may just be temporary. I'll definitely ask for a referral to a physio. thanks!

I only got up the courage to even look down there a week ago and I'm liking what I'm finding so far.


----------

